# Final covering on Water decals



## Schwinn lover (Jan 21, 2017)

What is the best clear coat to cover over water decals?     I don't know if a rust-oleum Gloss clear won't destroy the decal? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 21, 2017)

dont use rustoleum on it!

for preparing a water label to be applied..
You need to get either a tamiya clear or something that is labeled as lacquer clear.

some hobby shops carry Tamiya paints, the clear is still lacquer based.

also when you spray them, give it a light mist coat, let dry then you do a couple more light coats, then you can give it a nice even spray.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 21, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> dont use rustoleum on it!
> 
> You need to get either a tamiya clear or something that is labeled as lacquer clear.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I heard that somewhere ,,,  I wanted to make sure. I have a expensive decal I didn't want to destroy using the wrong clear coat.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you taking about it, already applied?

I checked and rustoleum does make a Laquer clear, but I really don't trust it on something I would not want to mess up.

you can also check art stores and get Krylon Crystal Clear, apparently it acylic clear. But I have use this will good result for protecting projects.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 21, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> Are you taking about it, already applied?
> 
> I checked and rustoleum does make a Laquer clear, but I really don't trust it on something I would not want to mess up.
> 
> you can also check art stores and get Krylon Crystal Clear, apparently it acylic clear. But I have use this will good result for protecting projects.



I haven't yet sprayed over the decal yet. I do have it ready ,,, just haven't bought any Laquer clear coat. I believe Walmart has a few different brands to choose from. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

If its a quality decal it shouldn't require anything on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 22, 2017)

Micro-Sol or Micro-Set from the hobby shop is all you need to make it permanent


----------



## momo608 (Jan 22, 2017)

Micro Sol/Microscale sells this and I have used it several times over new waterslide decals already installed. It brushes on and is invisible once dry. It is sold as a product to save old waterslides not already installed to help keep them from breaking apart or for a protective layer for lazer or inkjet waterslides. I pretty much agree with the statement that a "Quality" decal shouldn't need it but I'm not so sure of the quality of reproduction decals.


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2017)

If you have vintage decals spray them with clear enamel in a spray can from ACE.If you dont clear coat them the old decals will fall apart as you are soaking them.I have used this method many times on bikes and vintage campers.After you spray the decal you have to cut it as close as you can around the edges before soaking,If you dont cut off the excess around the decal you will have big problems.


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> If you have vintage decals spray them with clear enamel in a spray can from ACE.If you dont clear coat them the old decals will fall apart as you are soaking them.I have used this method many times on bikes and vintage campers.After you spray the decal you have to cut it as close as you can around the edges before soaking,If you dont cut off the excess around the decal you will have big problems.



I second this- I always have reliable results with it, and as I work at an ACE, I can tell you I've sold quite a bit of it to others who've come in to buy some for the same purpose. or other hobby interests.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2017)

Duck said:


> I second this- I always have reliable results with it, and as I work at an ACE, I can tell you I've sold quite a bit of it to others who've come in to buy some for the same purpose. or other hobby interests.



Works great,dont quit carrying it.I paint things on my VW bus and always spray clear over the finished product........


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> Works great,dont quit carrying it.I paint things on my VW bus and always spray clear over the finished product........View attachment 413937 View attachment 413938




Sweet bus. Ever feel like you get pulled over by the fuzz that are profiling? Back in my college days in Colorado that thing would have been a cop magnet anywhere outside of Denver/Boulder/Ft Collins.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Sweet bus. Ever feel like you get pulled over by the fuzz that are profiling? Back in my college days in Colorado that thing would have been a cop magnet anywhere outside of Denver/Boulder/Ft Collins.



this is the drivers door.lol.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> this is the drivers door.lol.....View attachment 413958


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> If you have vintage decals spray them with clear enamel in a spray can from ACE.If you dont clear coat them the old decals will fall apart as you are soaking them.I have used this method many times on bikes and vintage campers.After you spray the decal you have to cut it as close as you can around the edges before soaking,If you dont cut off the excess around the decal you will have big problems.




This stuff?


----------



## Duck (Jan 24, 2017)

catfish said:


> This stuff?
> View attachment 414005



Ed- Yes. I'd have to check the stocking sheet, but I believe it's a rebranded Dupont product, if I remember correctly


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2017)

catfish said:


> This stuff?
> View attachment 414005



yup,thats it.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm confused by this thread. I thought the guy wanted to know what to put on NEW decals already installed on the bike, not saving/clearing old or new waterslides yet to be installed? Don't know if he has new paint on the bike or just replaced the decals on original paint.  

Are you guys using that Ace spray can clear on old original paint bikes over new or nos decals ALREADY installed? I know about the clearing of old decals before installation.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 25, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Micro-Sol or Micro-Set from the hobby shop is all you need to make it permanent



Two entirety different products with different purposes. Whether or not these make the decal more durable i.e. stuck on better is more theoretical than something that can be proven. Schwinn didn't use it and those are stuck on pretty good. Micro set for putting it on, Micro Sol for getting parts of the decal to lay down that didn't with the install, bubbles and edges. A beginner has a better chance of ruining the decal with these products than it helping.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 5, 2017)

momo608 said:


> I'm confused by this thread. I thought the guy wanted to know what to put on NEW decals already installed on the bike, not saving/clearing old or new waterslides yet to be installed? Don't know if he has new paint on the bike or just replaced the decals on original paint.
> 
> Are you guys using that Ace spray can clear on old original paint bikes over new or nos decals ALREADY installed? I know about the clearing of old decals before installation.




Yes, momo608 thanks for clarification on the original question,  I have put on  a new expensive decal on new paint ; of a NOS tank & wasn't sure of the quality of the water slide decal, so wanted to clear coat it to protect it from wear 

 

 

 / rubbing of legs when peddling the bike as well.  Here is the finished product.


----------

